# Ladies, I need a bow for my wife...help



## Lkcountrygirl (Nov 3, 2015)

I just got a Hype DT with a max draw of 70#. It is a great affordable bow and I would highly recommend it !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

My wife has a Bear Finesse with about a 26" DL. She really like's it. And to be honest, I've been impressed with how well she can shoot it. Mid range priced bow too. It had some cam lean, fixed that. Just changed the rest and was surprised how easy it was to tune back up. Shot bullet holes quick, walked back great. Sighted in fast. She went from a Browning Micro Midas 4 and there is night and day difference in how well she shoots. And I agree with the wide range style bows. I think you sacrifice some things to get that range.


----------



## ronnyj (Mar 23, 2016)

I got my wife a PSE Nova a few years ago and it was great,,,,,,,,,until our daughter grew into it. Now she uses it often.


----------



## broadhead70 (Aug 7, 2015)

I really love my Mission Craze. I was able to shoot at 90 yards to hit my target. I believe I am pulling at 45#.


----------



## stick2014 (May 5, 2016)

I love my Hoyt ignite vicxen. Im looking to upgrade and mine is for sale if you are interested!! Great beginner bow!!!


----------



## stacy5 (Mar 27, 2015)

PSE is great for women 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snort742 (Jan 5, 2008)

The Jewel is an excellent hunting bow


----------



## seasaidh (Apr 11, 2016)

LOVE my PSE Stiletto


----------



## Heikross (Jun 27, 2012)

I actually just recently put a Quest Storm up for sale because my girlfriend finally got her Eva Shockey. The Storm is a very nice bow though, with a draw length of around 23.5 inches up to 27.5 I believe. It has 30-60 lb limbs and limb-stop draw stops. IBO for it is 290 fps taken at 27" and 40 lbs, which is smoking fast while still maintaining a smooth draw. It's just an overall amazing bow, not very expensive, and perfect for a lady stepping up. Even if you don't take a look at mine, it's definitely worth looking into in general.


----------



## skottyboi34 (Aug 19, 2012)

Heikross said:


> I actually just recently put a Quest Storm up for sale because my girlfriend finally got her Eva Shockey. The Storm is a very nice bow though, with a draw length of around 23.5 inches up to 27.5 I believe. It has 30-60 lb limbs and limb-stop draw stops. IBO for it is 290 fps taken at 27" and 40 lbs, which is smoking fast while still maintaining a smooth draw. It's just an overall amazing bow, not very expensive, and perfect for a lady stepping up. Even if you don't take a look at mine, it's definitely worth looking into in general.


I have to agree with Heikross. My wife quit smoking, and used the money she saved to purchase her Storm. Dang good bow and she loves it! Heck, I even enjoy shooting it from time to time. VERY smooth draw. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Laura_ (May 25, 2016)

My first bow was a Bear Homewrecker, I would highly recommend it. It has a smooth draw cycle, 80% letoff, no vibration, and a comfortable grip. I shoot 53# (that's as high as this bow will go) with a 26" DL. Its great for women and is so much fun to shoot. 
Good luck!


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out the Diamond Core.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

My advice would be to not choose a bow for her but rather, let her choose her bow. When my wife decided to get into archery, we went out and she shot all the bows that we could find in the price range that we could spend. She ultimately chose a Bear Finesse because she like the grip and loved that the bow was so light and easy for her to manage. Also pretty quick at her specs. Your wife may not know a whole lot about bows now but she'll know what she likes and doesn't based on feel and her comfort level. Trust me, if you want her to enjoy it and stick with it, let her pick out something that she likes. At the very least if she doesn't stick with it, she can't use the excuse that you picked out the wrong bow for her :wink:


----------



## TabbyKatt12 (Jun 24, 2016)

The PSE Stinger X Stiletto its made for ladies I love mine and its a very quiet bow and quite beautiful as well shoots fantastic 

Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------



## lnb92891 (Feb 10, 2014)

I also have Hoyt Vixcen and love it. Light weight, easy draw. I have a 28.5 DL, not sure what poundage is now b/c one I have is 30-40 for 3D shoots. It will go to 60# I think. I can shoot 60-70 yds with mine though so don't need to adjust. Have fun!


----------



## Lacey3233 (Jun 13, 2016)

I started with the PSE Stiletto and now have the Mathews no cam HTX. I loved my PSE, it was a great starter bow, but I would def recommend the HTX for your wife if she is a more experienced shooter. I ordered mine at 40# but it can go higher.


----------



## ArcherBarbie (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a Hoyt Charger and I absolutely love it. It's not too heavy and highly adjustable. I'm brand new to archery and I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Duality (Jun 8, 2016)

Well at that point you can really go with any bow you want. Maybe try out a Chill SDX, a No-Cam HTR/HTX or a Halon. Super smooth bows and absolutely great. SDX was built for women though so you might want to check that one out.


----------



## matt0707 (Jun 6, 2016)

My wife Has a Bear Escape sd and we just got her Elite spirit if you can find the funds hands down the Elite spirit is the finest women's bow we have been able to find she shoots the same 26 at 50lbs. The escape seems to be a lil heavy for her. 
Also hoyt has the power max in a Vixen model that was her next choice before the spirit


----------



## Lexie (Jun 30, 2016)

I just got the new Diamond SB-1. Easily adjustable from 7-70 lbs and 15-30 draw length. Shoots great and the price is right.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

With a 26" draw alot of "guy" bows will fit her also and some good deals here on AT


----------



## murphytk (Oct 23, 2013)

I have an elite spirit in 26 in draw with #40 limbs for sale. Killed my first deer with it.


----------

